# Wolverine



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Anybody at Wolverine?


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Open callbacks to 4th series:
12, 15, 16, 25, 29, 30, 31, 41. Dog 15 starts.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats to Frazier owner Mike Robiceaux and handler Ryan Brasseaux for winning the open!

congrats to Man owner Bobby Lane and handler Ryan Brasseaux for winning the derby !


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Congrats to Brasseaux, Bobby, and Robicheaux. Ali's legacy continues to grow.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bobby, on a super successful Ali weekend!

rita


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats Mike Robicheaux and Frazier on your Amateur Win and for qualifying for the National Amateur.


----------



## Faststeel (Mar 22, 2012)

Any update on the am


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Mike and Frazier on Double Header Winner! 
And qualifying for National AM! Great job! Very happy for you my friend!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur placements 
1-23 
2-15
3-25
4-22
Res Jam 43
Jams 19, 37


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Wow. Congrats to Robicheaux, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats to Ryan, Mike and of course, Frazier! Amazing, from little red collar to..... winning the open and the am!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Frazier and Man ! Gonna be a fun ride for Mike and Bobby with awesome competitors.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

And those of us who believe the bitch is more than half the equation salute Dick and Charlotte's four generations of titled girls which includes Frazier's dam.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Lynn Moore said:


> And those of us who believe the bitch is more than half the equation salute Dick and Charlotte's four generations of titled girls which includes Frazier's dam.


Very much like and agree.  Congratulations!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Lynn Moore said:


> And those of us who believe the bitch is more than half the equation salute Dick and Charlotte's four generations of titled girls which includes Frazier's dam.


Yes ma'am! Agree about the dam line. And both sides of Frasier's chart are impressive. I enjoyed judging him this weekend, a talented and stylish guy. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*​Open: 
1st Frasier/Brasseaux 
2nd Traitor/Wegner 
3rd Ready/Swanson 
4th Phanny/Seward 

Amateur:
1st Frasier/Robisheux 
2nd Ready/Swanson 
3rd Traitor/Wegner
4th Ace/Ketola*


----------

